# PPS Pro and mineralized soil



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

so i've used the mineralized soil substrate for a 75g tank, it's now planted and fully running. my question here is should i be using or is it a good idea to use PPS Pro and if so, modified or not? i'm running 4x54w T5HO lights and pressurized CO2, at the moment i'd say it's got a moderate plant load (for growing in) and low fish load.

recommendations appreciated,
darryl


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

out:


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Can you tell us more about your substrate?


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Edward,

The procedure is outlined in the following thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/32043-el-natural-twist-long-56k.html

tanks been up and running now for about 10 days and is fairly well planted. plants are starting to pearl(modestly)and i've been dosing PPS Pro tentatively every other day.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

I am sorry but there are too many reasons why this idea will not work well, unless you are creating a photo display for few weeks time. You can try it but I don't recommend it because it is going to be difficult to break-in such a setup. It will look nice for a month or two and then algae will take over the tank and kill the plants. Substrates like this would be useful if we had no access to good water column fertilizers. Most aquatic plants uptake nutrients from the water column so there is no need to play with the substrate where nutrients and unnecessary elements are uncontrollable and unpredictable. You can use this for very low light, no CO2 injection, no further fertilization, limited plant variety and very slow growth. Not a bad plan if you are looking for it.
But if you want the opposite of the above you need to take it all out and start over again. It seems like you chose this direction to substitute for fancy substrates. I have good news, anything that holds plants down is a good substrate. Find any Pool Store and get pool filter sand, $8 per 50 lb. bag, the sales guy will even take it to your car for you.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

oh well that's bad news...i guess i just made myself a low tech tank for the moment


----------



## jcali10 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have not done a mineralized soil tank yet, most likely I will next year, as it is getting too cold for me to do it now. 

As a GWAPA member, I know Aaron and several other members are already running tanks with mineralized soil, high light, and pressurized CO2 with great success. 

Key advantages are:
1. You no longer have to spend money on fertilizers, except for dosing a little potassium every now and then when needed. 
2. You will no longer need to do large weekly water changes, maybe 15-20% every couple of weeks. 
3. The soil will last indefinitely. 

You are in no way limited to a low tech, low light set up with mineralized soil.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks for the confirmation of what i _*thought*_ i understood jcali. i'm happy to hear that and appreciate your input!

darryl



jcali10 said:


> I have not done a mineralized soil tank yet, most likely I will next year, as it is getting too cold for me to do it now.
> 
> As a GWAPA member, I know Aaron and several other members are already running tanks with mineralized soil, high light, and pressurized CO2 with great success.
> 
> ...


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

from what I understand about the mineralized soil substrate method:

you can do 'low tech': i.e. low light levels and no CO2 (i.e. "Walstad" method with the soil mineralized beforehand)

you can also do "high tech" i.e. high light levels with adequate injected CO2 (see AaronT's examples)


From AaronT's experiences - if you add ferts other than potassium when there is evidence of deficiency, it will bring about algae. It is neither necessary nor recommended.

If you decide to do a non-soil based tank then PPS pro is a great option.


----------



## jcali10 (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree with Hooha, and I also use PPS PRO with all my tanks, as I have inert substrates
such as Soil Master Select and Schults Aqua Soil in my tanks. I find PPS PRO to be the
easiest regime for me to follow.


----------

